# Menschen könne sich Totstellen?



## Nookyn (7. September 2008)

haha... als ich das gelesen hab, musst ich ja schonmal Lachen, jetzt hat jeder "Mensch" die Jägerfertigkeit "totstellen"....   



> Menschen
> * Der Niedergang der Menschheit: Ihr könnt Euch totstellen. Das könnte Feinde dazu bringen Euch zu ignorieren. Jegliche Bedrohung auf Feinde, mit denen Ihr Euch bei Beendigung des Effektes noch im Kampf befindet, wird wiederhergestellt. Fünf Minuten Abklingzeit


Quelle: Buffed.de

"Sind wir net alle ein bischen Jäger?"    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nagut.. das ganze hat auch ne positive Seite... Wenn Allianz-Raids nun Human Palas oder Priester dabeihaben könne sie sich bei nem whipe totstellen und danach rezzen... wer braucht dann schon SS vom Hexer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder versteh ich da was falsch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/Horde Flame on  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S.: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten !


----------



## Felixg3 (7. September 2008)

Sowohl im PvP als auch im PvE zu stark und der Horde gegenüber unfair.
Orks sollten dafür dann z.B. auch ein drittes Racial bekommen.


----------



## Tabuno (7. September 2008)

YEAH bufft die andern und nerft die Undeads


----------



## Carcharoth (7. September 2008)

# Orcs

    * Zähigkeit: Reduziert nun die Dauer von Betäubungseffekten um 15%

Wie das echt dauernd generft wird... so lächerlich oO


----------



## Hiliboy (7. September 2008)

Hi,
Hm...ich bin mir fast sicher das das garantiert nicht so ein Tot-Stellen wir beim Jäger ist.
Wäre wirklich zu mächtig!

Eher so eine Art Aggro Reduce mit hübscher Umfall-Animation kann ich mir denken^^
MfG



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (7. September 2008)

Die Entwickler bei Blizzard sollte man echt alle entlassen...


----------



## Dexter2000 (7. September 2008)

totstellen von den menschen klabt nicht immer bei den mobs ich glaube bei bosse kann es sein wenn menschen sich totstellen des der boss wiedersteht und die tötet.


----------



## Wilddevil (7. September 2008)

Mein Twink ist selber Mensch aber...
Is das nett nen bissle OP? 
Ich glaube Blizz wird es so nicht lassen

*leuchtschrift*B E T A*leuchtschrift*


----------



## Felixg3 (7. September 2008)

Und dann am besten an die Wand stellen @ Arkoras.
/sign


----------



## fortuneNext (7. September 2008)

Achtung, die Aggro BLEIBT! Das heisst, wenn man sich im Fight totstellt, der Encounter resetet, man steht auf, kommt der Boss und haut einen tot. Dieses totstellen dient lediglich dem ablenken bei Aggro oder verarschen im PvP.


----------



## Leetas (7. September 2008)

Ich halte das für eine absolut schwachsinnige Änderung... bin selber Hordie und empfinde es viel zu stark und unausgeglichen gegenüber den änderungen bei der Horde. Das mit dem Wille der Verlassenen ist auch blöd, spiele selber keinen Untoten aber mit dieser änderung bringt die Fähigkeit ja eig nix mehr .


----------



## Halandor (7. September 2008)

also ich fänds scheiße aber wen juckt es mein hunter hat totstellen und daran wird sich nichts ändern außerdem muss für die hässlichkeit der menschen ja auch ein ausgleich vorhanden sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korgor (7. September 2008)

Hrhr, finde ich nice. 
Denn ich habe nur Menschen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (7. September 2008)

Also ich finds echt nen bissel zu heftig. und vorallem im PvE werden dir warscheinlich dann nurnoch Menschenheiler begegnen und im Lfg: Lf human priest wg. Totstellen und wir anderen priester gucken in die Röhre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SiliTheMage (7. September 2008)

lernt mal den text zu verstehen das bedeutet das wenn ein mage zB aggro ziehm im raid und er macht totstellen wird er vom boss ignoriert undd er bosos greift wieder den tank an wenn aber ein wipe ist und der mage dann wieder aufsteht wird die aggro die er hatte bevor er sich totgestellt hat wiederhergestellt und er pullt den boss automatisch .


----------



## Berzerka (7. September 2008)

um das klarzustellen:
durch das totstellen findet kein aggroreset statt und außerdem hat es den zehnfachen cooldown vom jägertotstellen. dennoch ist es ziemlich übermächtig im vergleich zu den anderen rassenfähigkeiten, ich denke daran wird wohl noch was gedreht


----------



## Raminator (7. September 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Die Entwickler bei Blizzard sollte man echt alle entlassen...


eher der chef sollte alle entlassen und neue einstellen^^


----------



## Stoneblood (7. September 2008)

Find die Veränderungen allgemein enorm sinnfrei... totstellen für ALLE menschen wtf? im pve sicher sehr nützlich, wenn mal einer wieder ned auf omen guckt und overnucked, kurz totstellen, warten bis tank wieder genug aggro hat und wieder aufstehen... im pvp eifach nur nervig wenn das target mal wieder verschwindet... -.-

komplett idiotisch find ich ja den ausdauer nerv der tauren (auf grund wert bringt genau gar nix mehr -.-) und den wille der verlassenen... is doch wirklich ned iwie op wenn mal 1nem fear resissted wird.... -.-

so long

stone


----------



## Gnomthebest (7. September 2008)

> Menschliche Überlegenheit: Die Dominanz der Menschheit wird dadurch bewiesen, dass sie einen Rassenbonus mehr hat als gewöhnlich,  diesen inbegriffen sogar zwei



lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenns wirklich ein "echtes" totstellen wird, muss ich einen menschentwink anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder es wird einfach zu einem temporären aggro-reduce (verblassen)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathanubis (7. September 2008)

ganz klar zu op 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schade alle Rassen wurden eigentlich generft, ausser die Menschen. Besonders die Untoten leiden auch stark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albra (7. September 2008)

wer fällt denn heutzutage noch auf das jägertotstellen rein? das vieh steht doch eh dauernd daneben und guckt doof und wenn jemand mit 1/4leben plötzlich umfällt kann ja was ned stimmen


----------



## MuBu (7. September 2008)

hm ich finds irgendwie gar net so OP... einfach son "oh-shit"-button falls du mal aggro ziehst und dann drauf hoffen darfst, dass nicht resistet wird. und wer fällt im pvp denn bitte noch auf totstellen rein?
find die ganzen anderen racial-"nerfs" viel spannender o.O


----------



## Jeffy (7. September 2008)

Felixg3 schrieb:


> Sowohl im PvP als auch im PvE zu stark und der Horde gegenüber unfair.
> Orks sollten dafür dann z.B. auch ein drittes Racial bekommen.



seh ich eigentlich auch so, aber...

BESONDERS JÄGERN GEGENÜBER UNFAIR, nachdem es ja nun sogar schon "tracking food" geben soll mit dem jeder diese jägerfertigkeit nutzen kann... -.-

so far


----------



## Anetheron - Sedarion (7. September 2008)

Finde das auch net so op für mich als mage im raid ganz nützlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da muss ich net solange warten bis der tank mal aggro aufgebaut hat


----------



## Melih (7. September 2008)

Ihr Versteht das nicht!!!

Das hilft nur was im pvp gegen dumme spieler sonst nirgendwo

wenn ein Mensch sich totstellt das die mobs und bosse ihn trotzdem nicht ignorier das hilft nur im pvp also ist das nicht op sondern nur ein idioten test


----------



## BloodySkywalker (7. September 2008)

Ich muss auch ganz ehrlich sagen - äußerst verwunderlich - die Horde wird meiner Wahrnehmung nach extrem benachteiligt durch diese Änderung.


----------



## Animos93 (7. September 2008)

Loel XD


----------



## Kavin (7. September 2008)

bei dem totstellen bekommst sofort wieder die aggro wenn du es beendest also nich so wie bei nem jäger


----------



## Anetheron - Sedarion (7. September 2008)

jo schon klar aber ich merk mir einfach wie viel aggro ich ungefähr aufgebaut hab und bleibe solange "tot" bis der tank über meinem alten aggrowert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhundos (7. September 2008)

Da steht doch auch, das jegliche Aggro wiederhergestellt wird solange man sich nach dem Totstellen noch infight befindet


----------



## Sempai02 (7. September 2008)

Für alle Dummen hier nochmal zur Erläuterung:

Menschen können sich nicht totstellen mit der neuen Fähigkeit, sondern eher wie der Priester verblassen. Nützt also im PvP gar nichts und selbst im PvP ist das nur ein Notnagel, um dem Tod mit Glück zu entgehen. Wer jedoch vorher zu sehr herumnukt,der hat die Aggro nach Ablauf der Fähigkeit wieder und ist trotzdem hinüber.

Lesen, nachdenken, nochmal lesen, nochmal nachdenken:



> Der Niedergang der Menschheit: Ihr könnt Euch totstellen. Das könnte Feinde dazu bringen Euch zu ignorieren. *Jegliche Bedrohung auf Feinde, mit denen Ihr Euch bei Beendigung des Effektes noch im Kampf befindet, wird wiederhergestellt*. Fünf Minuten Abklingzeit


----------



## Anetheron - Sedarion (7. September 2008)

Ja eben solange ich mich Totstelle baue ich ja keine aggro auf nur der Tank (und die anderen dd´s) machen in der Zeit aggro ich bekomme meinen aggrowert zwar wieder aber in der Zeit hat der Tank im optimalen Fall schon mehr aggro wie ich wenn ich wieder aufstehe ergo behält der Tank dann die Aggro...


----------



## Melih (7. September 2008)

Anetheron schrieb:


> Ja eben solange ich mich Totstelle baue ich ja keine aggro auf nur der Tank (und die anderen dd´s) machen in der Zeit aggro ich bekomme meinen aggrowert zwar wieder aber in der Zeit hat der Tank im optimalen Fall schon mehr aggro wie ich wenn ich wieder aufstehe ergo behält der Tank dann die Aggro...



das ist genau das selbe wie wen du nix machen würdest nur das es dann "cooler" aussieht mit dem fake totstellen o0


----------



## Dark Guardian (7. September 2008)

Anetheron schrieb:


> Ja eben solange ich mich Totstelle baue ich ja keine aggro auf nur der Tank (und die anderen dd´s) machen in der Zeit aggro ich bekomme meinen aggrowert zwar wieder aber in der Zeit hat der Tank im optimalen Fall schon mehr aggro wie ich wenn ich wieder aufstehe ergo behält der Tank dann die Aggro...



Ich denke es ist so zu verstehen wie die Fähigkeit "Knurren" vom Druiden, bloß umgekehrt.

Wenn ein Druide Knurren einsetzt erhält er sofort die Aggro, aber ohne weitere Maßnahmen verliert er sie sofort wieder.

Ich denke mal das wenn ein Mob dich angreift und du dann die Fähigkeit benutzt der Mob von dir ablässt solange die Fähigkeit dauert, danach aber sofort wieder dich angreift wenn der Tank nichts weiter tut NACHDEM die Fähigkeit aufhört zu wirken.


----------



## mckayser (7. September 2008)

Felixg3 schrieb:


> Sowohl im PvP als auch im PvE zu stark und der Horde gegenüber unfair.
> Orks sollten dafür dann z.B. auch ein drittes Racial bekommen.



Find ich auch etwas riskant als Änderung, total imbalanced alles! Die Orks kriegen aber dann sicher deutlich mehr Facials (als Racials)^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetz, MC Kayser


----------



## Darussios (7. September 2008)

Ich zitiere mal mich selbst aus den Comments:

"Ich hoffe es bleibt so wie es ist, die Änderungen sind in meinen Augen für die Tonne.
Totstellen für Alle Menschen, implementiert doch gleich Menschenjäger.

UD-Antifear-Nerf die Whiner haben eindeutig gewonnen. 5 Sekunden warten bis das abgelaufen ist um dann nochmal zu fearen ist wohl zuviel verlangt.

Ein Sinnloser Racial-Ausdauer Nerf der Tauren.

15% Stunresi entfernt und dafür reduzierte Dauer von Stun effekten. Ob jetzt ein Orc 10 Sekunden oder 8,5 Sekunden in der Kopfnuss steckt macht keinen Unterschied der Schurke schlägt eh am Ende als erstes zu gz Blizz zu dieser sinnlosen Änderung.

Es sind auch ein paar sinnvolle Änderungen dabei, wie der neue Dmg + Racial der Draeneis aber zum Großteil ist es Bockmist, den Blizz da verzapft hat!"

Ich denke auch, dass bei Blizz entweder sehr viele Entwickler nen Ally zocken oder mal wieder auf die whinende Allianz gehört wurde.

Wir Hordler und unsere Racials können nichts dafür, wenn die Allies so schlecht spielen, dass sie jedes BG verlieren! Das klingt komisch aber es ist so!
Wenn Blizzard diese Miständerungen ins Live WotLK bringt besorg ich mir nen neuen Rechner und zock WAR, weil die sind echt scheisse die Änderungen.
Sorry wegen der Fekalsprache aber anders kann man es nicht ausdrücken bei bestem Willen nicht.

Mfg


----------



## dragon1 (7. September 2008)

Wahrnehmung: Behandelt Euch bei der Verstohlenheitsentdeckung als wäret Ihr eine Stufe höher als Euer tatsächlicher Charakterlevel


scheiss nerf-.-


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (7. September 2008)

Darussios schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal mich selbst aus den Comments:
> 
> "Ich hoffe es bleibt so wie es ist, die Änderungen sind in meinen Augen für die Tonne.
> Totstellen für Alle Menschen, implementiert doch gleich Menschenjäger.
> ...



Meine Fr****.
Wenn Blizzard nur das Levelcap erhöht hätte, und einfach neue Ausrüstung dazu gegeben hätte würdet ihr auch alle flamen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Man kanns euch nie recht machen.


----------



## youngceaser (7. September 2008)

wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil


----------



## Oogieboogie (7. September 2008)

ich finds absolut dumm...das ist ein hunterskill, also lasst ihn den huntern! 
und warum wird der ganze rest generft?
naja...es ist mal wieder erkennlich...blizz patcht wow kaputt


----------



## KiLLa239 (7. September 2008)

viel zu op !! Damit haben Alli Raids gegenüber den Horden Raids einen großen Vorteil !


----------



## Animos93 (7. September 2008)

voll scheiße die sollten das den warlocks geben net menschen >.< allianz is scheiße!^^


----------



## Enma (7. September 2008)

Meine Fresse wer hat den gesagt, dass das genau so funktioniert wie das Jägertostellen.
Im PVE bekommt man halt die Aggro wieder. Haben ja schon einige gesagt. 
Aber wer bitte hat euch gesagt das im PvP das Ziel verloren geht wie beim Jäger. Das soll nur ein temporärer Aggro reduce sein. So OP ist das net.


----------



## Marvlol (7. September 2008)

Animos93 schrieb:


> voll scheiße die sollten das den warlocks geben net menschen >.< allianz is scheiße!^^



mensch hxm?


----------



## Dimiteri (7. September 2008)

wurde wahrscheinlich schon gesagt aber egal^^
es ist eine art totstellen nur sobald du daraus rausgehst kriegst du wieder die gleiche aggro wie vorher also ein zeitlich gesehener aggro reduce nutzt sich wahrscheinlich gut für inis wenn man als human ausversehn ne  gruppe pullt bis die anderen dann rdy sind kann man sich totstellen usw


----------



## Ascaren (7. September 2008)

erstens: es ist noch nicht implementiert...

zweitens: ich glaube nicht dass es auf lange siche einen unterschied im PVE content machen wird? warum? ich habe es noch selten erlebt dass man bei einem brauchbaren tank und vernünftiger gruppe als heiler aggrobprobleme bekommt. es wäre einzig ein "oh shit" button bei dd. bringt eber keinen aggro reduce, somit sind finte und eisblock nach wie vor die wahl der stunde. bei finte bring ich aggro weg und beim eisblock werd ich immun. in wahrheit wird es wahrscheinlich so sein, dass duch diese imba fähigkeit dps vernichtet wird, da sich einige auf diesen "oh shit" effekt verlassen werden, und dann eigentlich zur untätigkeit verdammt sein werden.

drittens: PVP? bitte... wer wissen will wie toll totstellen im pvp ist, sollte sich barlows jäger blog anhören. der einzige sinn ist es, kurz (wirklich nur kurz) ein anderes pet abzuwimmeln. wer sich durch ein totstellen im pvp beeindrucken lässt... naja....


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (7. September 2008)

Wir kämpfen den Langen Krieg; nicht aus wertlosen Gründen wie Pflicht oder Ehre, sondern aus einem viel stärkeren Grund: Hass. Auf dem Höhepunkt unseres Ruhmes wurden wir von unseren Brüdern verraten und ausgestoßen. Guillaume, Dorn, Sanguinius - dies sind die Namen die ich verfluche. Horus, Perturabo, Angron - diese Namen verehre ich, Namen, denen ich bis zum Letzten folgen werde. Es ist dieser Hass, der mich über die langen Jahrtausende aufrecht erhalten hat. Ich pflege ihn mit Bitterkeit. Ich nähre ihn mit jedem Tod eines meiner früheren sogenannten Brüder. Denn ich weiß: wenn das Ende über uns kommt und der Kriegsherr zurückkehrt wird der Falsche Imperator von seinem Thron gestoßen und wir nehmen unseren rechtmäßigen Platz an der Seite von Horus ein, dem wahren Imperator der Menschheit.


----------



## Anetheron - Sedarion (7. September 2008)

also flamen muss euch fun machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da bauen die leute von blizz ne fähigkeit ein die den menschen etwas im pve hilft und alle nennen es op toll.... Im PvP bringt es wenig denn wer schlau ist merkt das man nur so tuht als ob und warscheinlich werden da die dots/hots und anderen effekte weiterticken was es im PvP uninterresant macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und im PvE wird es warscheinlich auch nicht alzuviel bringen da der Jäger sich ca. 3 min totstellen kann ( wenn es weniger ist sry weiss es nicht genau ) und der Mensch wird es vill. 30 sek lang können!? wenn es hoch kommt!!! also bringt es etwas im PvE aber nichts im PvP


----------



## Gias (7. September 2008)

Hmm, Blizz hat wohl zuviele Kunden übrig, naja die anderen mmos werden sie gern nehmen.

(Die Anzahl an negativen Änderungen wächst echt langsam zu nem Berg an)


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (7. September 2008)

Was also sind die Errungenschaften eures verletzlichen Imperiums? Doch nicht etwa der langsam verrottende Leichnam, in dessen Inneren sich Maden festgesaugt haben! Das Imperium entstand durch Schweiß und Blut von Helden und Giganten, und wird nun von verschreckten Feiglingen bewohnt, für die der Glanz jener Tage zu halb vergessenen Legenden verkommen ist. Ich habe nichts vergessen, und meine Weisheit hat sich weit über den trüben Stumpfsinn der Sterblichen hinweg entwickelt.


----------



## BlauBaschBube (7. September 2008)

...naja ich hoffe ja blizz macht bald mal schluß mit ihren "tollen" änderungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und macht da bissl neu content und feddig weil ich glaub die machen sich
mühe für sachen die eig W-A-Y-N-E sind und sowieso fast alle AA finden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laeknishendr (7. September 2008)

fortuneNext schrieb:


> Achtung, die Aggro BLEIBT! Das heisst, wenn man sich im Fight totstellt, der Encounter resetet, man steht auf, kommt der Boss und haut einen tot. Dieses totstellen dient lediglich dem ablenken bei Aggro oder verarschen im PvP.



Eben dieses lästige "Verarschen" im PvP ist böse. Da gehen mri die Jäger schon auf den Sack^^


----------



## invas (7. September 2008)

ich wage jetzt einfach mal meine behauptung in den raum zu stellen...
diese fähigkeit ist im pvp total op 

begründung:
1. durch totstellen können gegnerische zauber auf einen unterbrochen werden
2. ein menschen heiler (pala,priest) muss sich in arena nur mal schnell totstellen und die begleiter der gegner laufen schon davon und er kann ohne probleme reggen
3. idiotentest um zu wissen mit wem man es zu tun hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



im pve ist diese fähigkeit nur ein "oh shit" button... mein gott lasst die menschen in den gruppen überleben wenn sie nciht auf omen schauen können... das ist ja nicht so schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg invas


----------



## Nokei (7. September 2008)

Dafür ist Wachsamkeit aber weg! Und die ist zumindest im PvP um einiges stärker als das Totstellen.


----------



## Anetheron - Sedarion (7. September 2008)

jo eben is zwar ganz interessant was die sich da ausdenken aber mir wäre es lieber wenn das addon früher kommen würde dafür würde ich da eher einpaar neue dinge weglassen


----------



## MarZ1 (7. September 2008)

ich frage mich ob auch alle rumgejault haben das die horde keine paladine bei pre bc hatten? nur gemeckert und so op ist es nicht wie gesagt zu den tauren:
wenn noch keiner gesagt hat wie ihr seht werden die mt zahlen immer höher...wo sind wir heute angekommen? waren das 21k oder 28k? weiss net mehr genau gab nur t4 wissen :/ meine das welche an die 30k ran kommen 
und wieviel % hp haben die tauren + ? waren das 5%? 30000 = 1500HP sagen extra nur durch dieses rassenskill mitr addon würd ich sagen kommt man bestimmt an die 45k hp buffed ran :/ vllt auch 50 und da ist diese spanne einfach zu groß die einmal gegenüber anderen horden tanks ist und gegen allys...die anderen mt (Nicht tauren) wird man net nehmen weil soviel HP unterschied bei gleichen equip ist und gegenüber allys natürlich dann ganz weil die keine tauren haben :/ 
ja klar die allys werden dann nur totstellen für alle haben mal sehen WIE es im spiel letztendlich sein wird :/ net immer meckern!


----------



## Laeknishendr (7. September 2008)

Anetheron schrieb:


> also flamen muss euch fun machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So dann denk mal anders: 2,5 Sekunden Cast auf einen Gegner, Gegner stellt sich bei 2,4 tot = Cast utnerbrochen ,) verstanden? *g*


----------



## Winn (7. September 2008)

omfg?


Totstellen für Menschen? Jetzt spinnen se völlig die Römer(Blizzard) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum aufeinmal "Totstellen" für Menschen.

Soll das jetzt der mega Menschen Booster werden?^^


----------



## Pàscal1 (7. September 2008)

Könnt ihr nicht lesen? alle schreien rum von wegen OP usw. 
Nur was soll den so op sein? 
Die Aggro bleibt, sobald man sich wieder aufstellt, hat man wieder gleich viel aggro wie vorher! Dient wenn dann dazu, dass der Tank in der Zeit weiter aggro aufbaut, und somit dem menschen den arsch rettetl. Im PVP sehe ich gar keinen sinn, wenn nen Mensch schaut man halt ob er wirklich tot ist... btw: BETA!


----------



## Xondor (7. September 2008)

Albra schrieb:


> wer fällt denn heutzutage noch auf das jägertotstellen rein? das vieh steht doch eh dauernd daneben und guckt doof und wenn jemand mit 1/4leben plötzlich umfällt kann ja was ned stimmen



Wenn der Hunter sich im pvp totstellt und davor seine tolle Schlangenfalle gelegt hat, dauertes ein paar Augeblicke, ihn wieder ins Target zu bekommen...Vorteil für ihn.


----------



## Anetheron - Sedarion (7. September 2008)

Laeknishendr schrieb:


> So dann denk mal anders: 2,5 Sekunden Cast auf einen Gegner, Gegner stellt sich bei 2,4 tot = Cast utnerbrochen ,) verstanden? *g*



also den will ich sehen der genau 2,4 sek wartet mit dem totstellen bis er es macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich glaube das er das risiko nicht eiggeht am ende verklickt er sich der cast ist durch und er macht dann totstellen erbekommt dmg und der caster fängt schon mit dem nächsten an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Weldras (7. September 2008)

Mal ehrlich wo ist das Problem ?...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

greez


----------



## Rofl die Kartoffel (7. September 2008)

blutelfen ham aber och noch was gutes mit arkaner strom bekommen geht jetzt auch für andere klassen als mana ^^


----------



## Atune (7. September 2008)

Wenn ich das schon lese...

Hordler andauernd nerf etc. 

Das die Hordler die besseren Volksfähigkeiten haben steht ja schonmal klar, Nicht nur Orc's und Undead haben geile fähigkeiten auch Trolle und Tauren.

Nun sagt mir mal eine gute Fähigkeit der Allianzer die im PvP was bringt? Außer vll. Wachsamkeit...

Flamed ned rum, die Allianzer sind so schon immer die 2te Wahl!


----------



## Itrial²³ (7. September 2008)

blizz hat ideen.. ^^


----------



## Angron der Primarch (7. September 2008)

Makropolen sind gigantische Städte, welche sich, zumeist riesigen Termitenhügeln gleich, bis in die unteren Schichten der Atmosphäre erheben können. Die Bevölkerung einer einzelnen Makropole kann sich auf Milliarden und mehr Menschen belaufen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bekannte Makropole



    * Acheron
    * Hades (zerstört)
    * Helsreach
    * Infernus
    * Tartarus
    * Tempestora
    * Viterdo
    * Vulkanus 

Medusa V

    * Armida
    * Articus
    * Edethor
    * Euryales
    * Hydra
    * Persus
    * Telosia
    * Tisiphone
    * Verdia 

Necromunda

    * Primus Makropole
    * Trazlor - auch genannt die 3 Schwestern 

Verghast

    * Ferrozoica (zerstört)
    * Vannick (zerstört)
    * Vervunhive (aufgegeben) 


Pandora Prime

    * Oberon


----------



## Impostor (7. September 2008)

Pàscal1 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr nicht lesen? alle schreien rum von wegen OP usw.
> Nur was soll den so op sein?
> Die Aggro bleibt, sobald man sich wieder aufstellt, hat man wieder gleich viel aggro wie vorher! Dient wenn dann dazu, dass der Tank in der Zeit weiter aggro aufbaut, und somit dem menschen den arsch rettetl. Im PVP sehe ich gar keinen sinn, wenn nen Mensch schaut man halt ob er wirklich tot ist... btw: BETA!



hm
naja
denke mal nicht

die Lesen Totstellen und das war´s
das die Mechanik eher wie beim Eisblock ist schon wohl über der Geistigen Kapazität


----------



## o0Miller0o (7. September 2008)

Ähm jetzt nehmen wir mal einen Mensch Hexenmeister dieser stellt sich einfach tot und in der Zeit frisst mich sein Pet oder wie?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weil Jäger die sich totstellen kann man ja auch nicht angreifen, oder? (hat bei mir noch keiner versucht, daher kA)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathanubis (7. September 2008)

vote 4 /close 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siilverberg (7. September 2008)

o0Miller0o schrieb:


> Ähm jetzt nehmen wir mal einen Mensch Hexenmeister dieser stellt sich einfach tot und in der Zeit frisst mich sein Pet oder wie?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jäger die sich totstellen kann man meines wissens immernoch angreifen man muss sie nur wieder ins Target bekommen


----------



## Aflatoxin (7. September 2008)

Passt zwar nicht zum Thema, aber je näher LK kommt, desto leichter machts mir Blizzard, wieder mal was anderes zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weil einfach zuviel, von dem was ich gut finde/fand und woran ich mich gewöhnt habe total umgekrämpelt wird. Und da WoW ja immer noch ein bischen "RPG-Feeling" enthällt kann ich mich wohl oder übel nicht mehr mit dem "identifizieren", was ich vor 3 Jahren erstellt habe und viel Zeit investiert habe. Also, gleich mal wieder ne PC Games holen, was es in anderen Genres so neues gibt *g*

MfG


----------



## Isador87 (7. September 2008)

SiliTheMage schrieb:


> lernt mal den text zu verstehen das bedeutet das wenn ein mage zB aggro ziehm im raid und er macht totstellen wird er vom boss ignoriert undd er bosos greift wieder den tank an wenn aber ein wipe ist und der mage dann wieder aufsteht wird die aggro die er hatte bevor er sich totgestellt hat wiederhergestellt und er pullt den boss automatisch .




die Aggro wird nur dann resetet wenn der Mage dannn beim Aufstehen noch durch nen Mob inCmbat ist... wenn aber der Raid gewiped ist... wird die Aggro nicht wieder hergestellt, weil der mage ja nicht mehr inComabt ist!


----------



## Carcharoth (7. September 2008)

Deathanubis schrieb:


> vote 4 /close
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



vote 4 /ban 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seh keinen Grund den zu closen :>


----------



## Whiteprincee (7. September 2008)

Vote 4 Close
Sorry, aber unsinnige Diskussion.

Es ist nicht overpowerd und es bringt eigentlich nicht wirklich etwas.
Mit anderen Worten: keiner wird es benutzen, wenn dann nur selten.

Greetz Asha


----------



## Mentenkor (7. September 2008)

''Jegliche Bedrohung auf Feinde, mit denen Ihr Euch bei Beendigung des Effektes noch im Kampf befindet, wird wiederhergestellt''

Genau das führt dazu dass es eher sowas wie Eisblock ist, denn sobald man wieder aufsteht, prügeln sie wieder auf dich ein.


----------



## mezo (7. September 2008)

Atune schrieb:


> Wenn ich das schon lese...
> 
> Hordler andauernd nerf etc.
> 
> ...


gnom entfesslungskünstler -.- stealth vom nachtelf...


----------



## shapalin (7. September 2008)

es ist immer wieder erstaunlich wie die leute nur das lesen können was sie lesen wollen *g*

Menschen
* Der Niedergang der Menschheit: Ihr könnt Euch totstellen. Das könnte Feinde dazu bringen Euch zu ignorieren. J*egliche Bedrohung auf Feinde, mit denen Ihr Euch bei Beendigung des Effektes noch im Kampf befindet, wird wiederhergestellt*. Fünf Minuten Abklingzeit

das heist das man nach dem menschentotstellen genau wieder die aggro hatte die man vorher auch hatte wie beim eisblock oder verblassen.  und nicht wie ein jäger der so seine gesammte aggro löscht 

sollte das ein sagen wir mal menschenpriester machen kurz vor einem wipe wird er wohl somit sich retten können da wenn keine ''gegner'' mehr da sind für den mob resette der. sollte das aber ein magier machen der sagen wir mal 5000 bedrohung mehr hat als der tank. und der tank in der zeit wo der magier sich totstellt diese 5k aggro eingeholt haben wird der mob nach dem totstellen sofort wieder den magier klatschen (oder er haut den eisblock nach^^)



Animos93 schrieb:


> voll scheiße die sollten das den warlocks geben net menschen >.< allianz is scheiße!^^



hexer haben seelebrechen oder?  das is soweit ich weit auch ne aggro senkung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Dexter2000 schrieb:


> totstellen von den menschen klabt nicht immer bei den mobs ich glaube bei bosse kann es sein wenn menschen sich totstellen des der boss wiedersteht und die tötet.



dem totstellen von jägern kann auch locker wieder standen werden. das is dann meist der moment wenn der jäger ganz still liegenbleibt und hoft das der mob ihn doch übersehen hat *g*


also orks sind 15% früher aus jedem betäubungsefekt raus. auch sehr sehr mächtig wenn man bedenkt wie solche efekte in der arena eh schon reduziert sind.


----------



## shapalin (7. September 2008)

mezo schrieb:


> gnom entfesslungskünstler -.- stealth vom nachtelf...



lies dir die news mal duch nachtelfen haben keinen steahlt mehr (;


trolle haben alle bewegungseinschränkenden efekte um 15% eher überstanden auch nett gell aber die böse böse ally (;

untote können immer noch sleep fear und so brechen auch wenn sie nichtmehr immun dann sind das is im pvp auch mehr als nur mächtig (;


----------



## Regash (7. September 2008)

Tja, man müßte die genaue Mechanik kennen, um darüber zu urteilen.

Ich finde es aber schon übelst, das man von Mobs ignoriert wird. Ist nur die Frage, wie goch die Chance ist, das Mobs dem widerstehen können. Wenn die Chance, das Totstellen klappt also eher gering ist, na, von mir aus.

Die Frage ist jetzt nur, was bedeutet "in combat"? Mit dem Totstellen des Jägers geht er ja aus dem Kampf. Das scheint beim Menschen nicht so zu sein. Wenn er also, trotz Gruppenwipe noch in combat ist, dann soll es mir recht sein. Das würde den Priester nämlich daran hindern, einfach kurz vorm Wipe umzukippen und dann alle wieder zu rezzen.

Der einzige Vorteil, den ein Mensch dadurch hätte ist ein Panik-Button, der den angreifenden Mob ablenkt. Aber er wäre dann auch erstmal aus dem kampf heraus und könnte nichts tun. Wenn dann noch eine Abklingzeit von mehreren Minuten draufhägt: Toll! Die Fähigkeit will ich nicht geschenkt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

OK, der Tauren-Nerf ist lästig, ist doch ein Tauren-Krieger mein Mainchar. Warum nerft dann keiner den Int-Buff der Gnome? Gnome sind bessere Spell-Schleudern aber Tauren dürfen keine besseren Tanks sein? Pah! Blödsinn!

Aber so wird es immer sein! Was ich spiele, soll nie verschlechtert werden. Allen recht machen wird Blizz es auch nicht können. Aber das Horde meist besser abschneidet liegt eher an den Spielern als an den Racials... Meiner Erfahrung nach sind mehr Hordler Ü20 als bei den Allies. Ja, das war ein Kiddie-Flame! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (7. September 2008)

shapalin schrieb:


> lies dir die news mal duch nachtelfen haben keinen steahlt mehr (;
> 
> 
> trolle haben alle bewegungseinschränkenden efekte um 15% eher überstanden auch nett gell aber die böse böse ally (;
> ...



Ließ mal bitte "richtig". In den News stehen nur die GEÄNDERTEN Fähigkeiten. ALLES ANDERE was dort nicht erwähnt wurde BLEIBT SO WIE ES WAR.


----------



## Gatar (7. September 2008)

Selten so viele Flames auf so wenig Forum gesehen.

Lustig dass die meißten Allys es toll finden und die Hordler alle rumwhinen.
Diese Community ist echt der reinste Kindergarten, in dem niemand einem andern ein Spielzeug gönnt, das er nicht selbst hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (7. September 2008)

omg :S



> Wille der Verlassenen: Entfernt immer noch Schlaf, Bezauberungs- und Furchteffekte, macht aber nicht mehr für fünf Sekunden immun gegen die genannten Effekte



Erst wird nur meine klasse generft dann auch noch meine rasse xD


----------



## Flatrian (7. September 2008)

BETABETABETABETA

Beruhigt Euch...


----------



## Anglus (7. September 2008)

fortuneNext schrieb:


> Achtung, die Aggro BLEIBT! Das heisst, wenn man sich im Fight totstellt, der Encounter resetet, man steht auf, kommt der Boss und haut einen tot. Dieses totstellen dient lediglich dem ablenken bei Aggro oder verarschen im PvP.



Falsch.Ja die aggro bleibt zwar aber wenn man sich totstellt und alle anderen sterben wird wie immer der encounter resettet und die aggro ist wieder auf null,man kann also in ruhe wieder aufstehen.
Nur blöd wenn man sich direkt beim boss totgestellt hat xD.Thats life ;-)


----------



## Atune (7. September 2008)

mezo schrieb:


> gnom entfesslungskünstler -.- stealth vom nachtelf...




Bringt im PvP nicht wirklich was der Stealth... Entfesslungskünstler ist noch lange nicht so imba wie AntiFear vom Undead... oder dieser Orc crap!


----------



## Latharíl (7. September 2008)

kann mir mal jemand erklären was "this is spartaaa" da von sich gibt?


b2topic:

wayne? WAAAAAAAAAAAAYNE?
abwarten, tee trinken und dann jammern, wenns getestet wurde...wozu gibts die beta? wozu testet man die änderungen? warum jammern denn immer alle gleich los?
zockt doch was anderes, wenns euch net passt!

*genervt n kaffee holen geht*


----------



## Dunham (7. September 2008)

Berzerka schrieb:


> dennoch ist es ziemlich übermächtig im vergleich zu den anderen rassenfähigkeiten, ich denke daran wird wohl noch was gedreht



wille der verlassenen, taurenstun, blutelfensilence, orcstunresist ist im pvp schon jetzt recht op.
außerdem wird wachsamkeit genervt und willenskraftboni auch. (btw dwarfpriest > all im pvp. gifteenternen ist imba).

und zu pve. allis freut euch. der gemeinsame erfolg zählt!
und hordler...tjo auch mal arschkarte gezogen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikulat (8. September 2008)

Nun mal im Ernst. 
Die Änderungen sin doch mehr Wayne, als ein Sackreis der umfällt. Die Rassenfertigkeiten der Völker zählen in der Arena ca. gar nix mehr ab WotLK. Und ich mein was bleibt noch? BG? Nunja da war es bisher eig auch egal, was die Völker konnten, da man die alle paar mins ma einsetzt. Derweile hat man sich, falls man deswegen gestorben is, längst wieder am Friedhof belebt. Und im PvE sind die Änderungen ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich bedeutend geändert.
Also weniger über sowas sorgen machen, außerdem, wie meine Vorposter schon mehrmals sagten, isses ne Beta.


----------



## Dunham (8. September 2008)

Rikulat schrieb:


> Nun mal im Ernst.
> Die Änderungen sin doch mehr Wayne, als ein Sackreis der umfällt. Die Rassenfertigkeiten der Völker zählen in der Arena ca. gar nix mehr ab WotLK.



hab ich ne new übersehen wo drin steht, dass rassenfähigkeiten in arena abgeschafft werden?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fulgrim der Ausschweifende (8. September 2008)

Je mehr ich über diese World of Warcraft Spieler lerne, je mehr ich verstehe, was sie antreibt, desto mehr hasse ich sie. Ich hasse sie für das, was sie sind, und für das, was sie eines Tages vielleicht sein werden. Ich hasse sie nicht, weil sie weil sie dieses Spiel spielen, sondern weil sie unfähig sind zu gutem, ehrlichem, menschlichem sein.


----------



## Latharíl (8. September 2008)

Fulgrim schrieb:


> Je mehr ich über diese World of Warcraft Spieler lerne, je mehr ich verstehe, was sie antreibt, desto mehr hasse ich sie. Ich hasse sie für das, was sie sind, und für das, was sie eines Tages vielleicht sein werden. Ich hasse sie nicht, weil sie weil sie dieses Spiel spielen, sondern weil sie unfähig sind zu gutem, ehrlichem, menschlichem sein.




was zur hölle nimmst du??????


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (8. September 2008)

Latharíl schrieb:


> was zur hölle nimmst du??????



Naja, wenn man manche Beiträge hier so liest, kann man schon evtl ein bisschen Verständnis aufbringen :>


----------



## Carcharoth (8. September 2008)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man manche Beiträge hier so liest, kann man schon evtl ein bisschen Verständnis aufbringen :>



Er wurde schon 4x gebannt. Da wird man halt etwas komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (8. September 2008)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man manche Beiträge hier so liest, kann man schon evtl ein bisschen Verständnis aufbringen :>




jaaaa gut xD

aber trotzdem...man kanns auch übertreiben..

so..ich hab kaffee...popcorn und schokolade...wer mag was?


----------



## Bihd (8. September 2008)

nee man totstelle soll und muss die fähigkeits tätigkeit vom hunter bleiben sowas ist beschissen genau wie dsa nene buffood zum menschen und so aufspüren frechheit ist dsa von blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyatrian (8. September 2008)

Also ich finds auch ein bisschen unlogisch und unfair gegenüberden anderen Rassen, 
dass die Menschen noch  eine zusätzliche Fähigkeit haben... auch wenn es nciht 
allzu viel nützt es IST eine ZUSÄTZLICHE Fähigkeit. 


Zusätzlich kommen mir diese ganzen Änderungen sehr willkührlich vor :

Nachtelfen: 3% Naturessi
Draenei:     2% Schattenressi
Untote:       1%Schattenressi        

*WO* steckt da der *SINN*? 

Zusätzlich wurden manche Rassenfähigkeiten stäker gemacht und manche schwächer:

*Gabe der Naru*            wurde erheblich gebufft
*Entfesselungskünstler*  wurde auch gebufft
*Wille der Verlassenen*   wurde erheblich agenerft

nocheinmal:  *WO* steckt da der *SINN* ?


und dann noch an die, die sagen :  *Ist doch alles nur B E T A* 

                                                   Natürlich ist es nur Beta, aber alleine auf diese
                                                   ganzen sinnlosen Ideen zu kommen ist einfach 
                                                   eine Frechheit


Ich glaube und hoffe, dass das einfahc nur ein übler Schwerz ist und 
sonst weil es ja noch Beta ist es noch geändert wird!!


----------



## Dradka (8. September 2008)

Pedro99 schrieb:


> Also ich finds auch ein bisschen unlogisch und unfair gegenüberden anderen Rassen,
> dass die Menschen noch  eine zusätzliche Fähigkeit haben... auch wenn es nciht
> allzu viel nützt es IST eine ZUSÄTZLICHE Fähigkeit.
> 
> ...




Öhm die Untoten Klassenfähigkeit war immer die stärkste und ist immernoch verdammt gut und besser als die aller anderen mit ausnahme Menschen im PvE(jetzt) Denk nach bevor du Genie etwas schreibst  

Entfesslungskünstler Gabe der Naaru die ganzen Ressis war doch immer alles Sinnfrei Wille der Verlassenen war und ist die einzige die immer verdammt stark war und ganz ehrlich es entfernt alles außer verwandlungen mit 2min(!)cd Das ist so wie wenn ein Nachtelfkrieger durch die Gegend schleichen könnte

Echt mal keine Ahnung haben und so nen schwachsinn schreiben müssen


----------



## Drezy (8. September 2008)

könnte man also als mensch magier unsichtbarkeit anwerfen und 
totstellen in einem makro verbinden und sich sofort in den dreck
werfen und abwarten, dass die unsichtbarkeit anfängt zu wirken?
...fieser mieser sicherer aggro reset


----------



## dobro (8. September 2008)

Ich finde es überhaupt nicht OP, wenn interessiert das? Is ganz nett im PvE ja gut, nur im PvP wayne? Ich finds immer lustig wenn Jäger sich totstellen... frag mich dann k und wen willste jetzt verarschen? XD


----------



## Sidious75 (8. September 2008)

Ich muss sagen, dass ich das auch etwas heftig finde,  Menschen totstellen, wie erbärmlich sind die Blizz entwickler. die sollt man echt mal an die frische Luft schicken -.- Menschen werden gebufft aber was ist mit Nachtelfen usw.

Ich könnt in Wow  nie nen mensch spielen. schliesslich bin  ich  im rl schon einer.


Nachtelfen an die Macht


----------



## J-Roc (8. September 2008)

ich frag mich wie man sich dadrüber aufregen kann. bin hordler, und mir is das sowas von wayne. im pvp lach ich über die hunter die sich totstellen, wird dann bei humans wohl nich viel anders aussehn, und pve solln die allys tun und lassen was sie wollen, hab ich nix mit am hut


----------



## Shika87 (8. September 2008)

Naja als Hordespieler fühle ich micht gerade irgendwo unterdrückt. Menschen sollen die überlegene Rasse Azeroths darstellen? Naja, anfreunden kann ich mich damit nicht, aber was solls.
Ich denke nicht bzw. hoffe, das es nicht so OP ist wie teilweise oben genannt. Ausserdem ist es ja noch Beta.

Als Blutelfen spieler *duck* istört mich aber der Nerv meines Rassenskills Arkanerstrom mehr. 6% der Basismana? Basismana = ca. 3k vollglich = 180 Manarestore von vorherigen 600. Klar als mage oder dergleichen egal nicht aber für meine Priesterin die neben Magieverzehren auch diese Manareg möglichkeit gern genossen hat ist immer hin 2-3 Heals mehr im Raid. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja Illi und Co werden auch ohne liegen ^^. Mal schauen wie sich das ganze noch entwickeln wird.


Shika


----------



## Sharymir (8. September 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Die Entwickler bei Blizzard sollte man echt alle entlassen...





Wozu das denn?Ich denke das die sehr bald die Quittung mit Warhammer etc erhalten...

Ich hab schon lange das Gefühl das die bei Blizz nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank haben.


Mfg


----------



## Røx (8. September 2008)

Soorry... aber was sind den hier für Kinder unterwegs im Forum...

BtW Totstellen... vom Mensch is wie iceblock... vorübergehend aggro weg... sterben alle anderen vom raid.. und du bis als mensch pala totgestellt... greift der boss dich dan an.. 

Sprich es macht keine vorteile in raids.. nur halt vorübergehend aggro reset.

inna arena sehr nützlich zum antäuschen sonst unbrauchbar.

aber kann mir paar nette takticken damit vorstellen .. sehr wohl.

und jetzt flamed net... "mitarbeiter entlassen" 

Leute Blizz steckt millionen in die entwicklung.. und support... glaubt mir alle änderungen die sie machen erscheinen euch shice... dabei sind sie notwendig um das balancing zu behalten..

Und wenn einer whined wegen balancing.. soll er mir mal ein selbst erfundeenes spiel mit 2 fraktionen. und jede fraktion hat 5 klassen .3 rassen etc mit allen fähigkeiten und so weiter


Das soll er dan ma selber versuchen irgendwie zu balancen.. glaub mir es wird wochen dauern ;0) Und wenn ihr jetzt immer noch heult.. erschiest euch bitte.. weil ihr habt keine ahnung was für eine arbeit hinter wow steckt und warum alles geändert wird.. es hat alles sinn .. keiner weiß was im addon überhaulpt vorkommt was für neue takticken es gibt etc.. und ihr heult jetzt schon ihr bezieht alles auf BC net auf WotlK! also wartet und seit still.. oder hört einfach auf mit wow wenn es euch zu scheiße erscheint.!!! 


Danke


----------



## Rudi TD (8. September 2008)

Die Fähigkeit ist eigentlich ziehmlicher mist.

Wenn der Heiler/DD im PvE aggro zieht, macht er sowieso was falsch und da kein Aggro-reset stattfindet, hat diese Fähigkeit auch nur dann einen Nutzen.

Im PvP ist diese Fähigkeit, auch totaler Mist.
Jeder Jäger, der schonmal auf Stufe 70 PvP gemacht hat, weiß, dass auf "Totstellen" wircklich niemand reinfällt (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel).



Fazit: Vielleicht zum leveln, ganz nett, aber für alles andere unbrauchbar.


----------



## Xethrion (8. September 2008)

Also beim durchlesen musst ich irgendwie an die Rentner denken, die den ganzen Tag nichts besseres zu tun haben als am Fenster zu sitzen und sich über jeden Fliegenschiss aufregen^^


----------



## Norti (8. September 2008)

also leutchens diese ganze aufregung nervt...wenn ihr mal euch genau über die änderungen informieren würdet, wär euch sicherlich aufgefallen das so einiges "imba" geworden ist..z.B. der Magier kann in nur 2 sek unsichtbar werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , oder alle 2 min arcane power, pom und unsichtbarkeit zünden(bei entsprechende skillung).
Jäger kostenlos rumballern wenn ihr in ihre falle tapt(auch bei entsprechender skillung).
Hexer werden durch die Palablase durchkommen mit den neuen tallent in zerstörung, und das ist nicht alles....und ihr regt euch über ein lausieges totstellen so auf.

Und an alle UD's da draußen...man merkt schon dass ihr so rumheult ohne eure ach so tolle verlassenenfähigkeit...und ihr outet euch damit kein wirklichen skill zu haben...den ein guter spieler auch ohne zurecht kommt.

Kein wunder dass die bgs so überlaufen sind mit undeads...Horde halt ;3.. die bugusen sogar auf der beta um im pvp zu gewinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




LG

Norti


----------



## David (8. September 2008)

Nächster Song von Jan Hegenberg: Die Horde whined?
Ich finds sehr cool.


----------



## Latharíl (8. September 2008)

Xethrion schrieb:


> Also beim durchlesen musst ich irgendwie an die Rentner denken, die den ganzen Tag nichts besseres zu tun haben als am Fenster zu sitzen und sich über jeden Fliegenschiss aufregen^^




neee eher wie kinder denen man die schippe im sandkasten weggenommen hat und sich jetzt virtuell darum prügeln


----------



## Anetheron - Sedarion (8. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Nächster Song von Jan Hegenberg: Die Horde whined?
> Ich finds sehr cool.



wäre auch mal was^^


----------



## casinrk (8. September 2008)

Ganz ehrlich?

Ich finds mehr als Ok.
Wenn man sich als Ally damals die ganzen Völksboni der Horde angeschaut hat, fragte man sich schon warum der Taure nen Stun hat, der Troll nen Berserker Modus, Der UD nen Fear Immune, der Orc nen Dmgboost fürs Pet usw. und der Mensch den im PvE wunderbar sinnvollen Wachsamkeits Bonus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem hat der Mensch nun keinen Rufbonus mehr, was ich sehr schade finde.

Das Totstellen funzt auch nicht so wie beim Hunter.
Ich tipp mal stark drauf das es nur einpaar Sekunden anhält und die Aggro nicht resettet, sondern höchstens dafür sinnvoll ist kurz dem Tank wieder bisschen Aggro aufbauen zulassen ohne das der Mob ausbricht.
Im PvP ist die Fähigkeit sicher sinnlos, spätestens dann wenn jeder mitbekommen hat das Menschen sich totstellen können und alle Hordies wie bekloppt alle Menschen Leichen angreifen wollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also macht mal halblang hier mit eurem OP und wartet erstmal ab wie sich das im Spiel auswirkt, ich schätz mal das es der Allianz keinen allzu großen Vorteil bringen wird.


----------



## giftzwerg (8. September 2008)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, dass ich das auch etwas heftig finde,  Menschen totstellen, wie erbärmlich sind die Blizz entwickler. die sollt man echt mal an die frische Luft schicken -.- Menschen werden gebufft aber was ist mit Nachtelfen usw.
> 
> Ich könnt in Wow  nie nen mensch spielen. schliesslich bin  ich  im rl schon einer.
> 
> ...




War ja klar . Komm wir rufen 24 Stunden lang be Blizz an und nerven sie richtig . 




Sicher das du einen Nachtelfen spielst und nicht einen Troll ???



Mfg G.


----------



## SeelenGeist (8. September 2008)

casinrk schrieb:


> Ausserdem hat der Mensch nun keinen Rufbonus mehr, was ich sehr schade finde.


Hab ich was verpasst oder hab ich es überlesen, dass von Wachsamkeit nichts stand. Alles was nicht aufgezählt wurde, blieb, oder? Oo


----------



## martog (8. September 2008)

Irgendwer sagte ein paar Posts vorher das wir Gnomme ja den Entfesslungskünstler haben. 
Und was nutzt der noch? Man kann den eh nur noch alle 1:45 Min benutzen. Das wurde mit dem Patch im März verändert. 
Wir kleinen sind den Hordlern wohl zu oft davon gerannt. Im Gegenzug dazu dürfen wenn Pech haben im PVE zb. bei Aran sterben. 
Wenn Blizz ein PVP Spiel will sollen sie eines erschaffen und WOW nicht noch mehr ruinieren.
Die haben mehrere Jahre für WOW gebraucht und die Klassenbalance. Und nun werfen für das Scheiss PVP alles über den Haufen.
Ich danke will das Addon langsam net mehr haben.
So langsam können wenn die weitermachen eh alle Klassen das gleiche. Immer wenn welche Jammern und das ein wenig lauter als normal kommt ein BlöderPatch wo mit das Spiel zerstört wird.
Wer jetzt mit WAR argumentiert soll sich das ruhig holen , aber die bekommen es sicher auch net geregelt. Die kürzen ja schon bevor das Spiel existiert


----------



## Darkdamien (8. September 2008)

# Menschen
# Wachsamkeit: Wird zu einer passiven Fähigkeit umgewandelt und erhöht sich mit jedem Charakterlevel
# Neue Rassenfähigkeit "The Fall of Humanity": Totstellen funktioniert nun nicht mehr gegen Menschen, diese bleiben weiterhin im Kampf. Die Fähigkeit hat eine Abklingzeit von fünf Minuten
# Neue Rassenfähigkeit "Human Supremancy": Hat bisher noch keine Auswirkung auf irgendein Geschehen
# Unbeugsamkeit: Erhöht nun nicht mehr die Willenskraft um 5%, sondern verringert diese

hab ich so von wowsource... dürfte ja das mit dem "totstellen" erklären...


----------



## Kerandos (8. September 2008)

Fulgrim schrieb:


> Je mehr ich über diese World of Warcraft Spieler lerne, je mehr ich verstehe, was sie antreibt, desto mehr hasse ich sie. Ich hasse sie für das, was sie sind, und für das, was sie eines Tages vielleicht sein werden. Ich hasse sie nicht, weil sie weil sie dieses Spiel spielen, sondern weil sie unfähig sind zu gutem, ehrlichem, menschlichem sein.



Und solche Leute aus tiefster Seele zu hassen ist Beispiel von gutem, ehrlichen, menschlichen Sein?

LG Kerandos


----------



## Nimbe (8. September 2008)

fortuneNext schrieb:


> Achtung, die Aggro BLEIBT! Das heisst, wenn man sich im Fight totstellt, der Encounter resetet, man steht auf, kommt der Boss und haut einen tot. Dieses totstellen dient lediglich dem ablenken bei Aggro oder verarschen im PvP.




eben! so imba nun auch net trotzdem wierden die allis zu op!!

aber trotzdem:

*SOLLTE BLIZZARD DIESE ÄNDERUNGEN BEI ORKS TAUREN UND UNTOTEN DURCHSETZEN  SIND SIE ECHT DIE GRÖßTEN ÄR**** ÜBERHAUPT UND WOTLK WIRD DEN UNTERGANG DER HORDE BESIEGELN*


ich hoffe diese blödsinnige ideen werden bei blizz verworfen!


----------



## Caradim (8. September 2008)

was soll sich das in pvp lohnen???
wenn n hunter sich totstellt steht bei meinem addon "TOTSTELLEN" also who cares???


----------



## Uranius (8. September 2008)

Dradka schrieb:


> Echt mal keine Ahnung haben und so nen schwachsinn schreiben müssen



Ja, genau das ging mir auch durch den Kopf nachdem ich deinen Antwort gelesen habe.
Denk bitte doch selbst mal drüber nach was Du schreibst.
Pedro99 hat weder geschrieben, das die Untotenfähigkeiten nicht imba sind oder die Allie Fähigkeiten super imba sind.
Er hat nur geschrieben, das die Nervs und Buffs ziemlich willkürlich verteilt werden.


----------



## molarius (8. September 2008)

ich weiß gar nicht worüber ihr WOW Spieler euch aufregt 
ihr guckt doch eh alle nur auf den Omenbalken 
anders bzw ohne Addons würdet ihr doch gar nicht überleben weil ihr dazu gar nicht in der Lage seid
oder nur wenige


----------



## Nortrom141 (8. September 2008)

Es is sowieso assi was die allianz jetz bekommt, bei der horde sins nur kleine sachen!
es is so fürn arsch weils jetz noch unfairer is -.-


----------



## molarius (8. September 2008)

ich fänds mal toll wenn Blizz die ganzen Addons unbrauchbar machen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


von wegen den Omenbalken nicht aus den Augen lassen 
die meisten "Imbaspieler" würden nichtmal Kara clearen lol


----------



## Elito (8. September 2008)

irgendwie bin ich immer noch der meinung das blizzard die allianz derbe bevorzugt.

Allianz wird stets gebufft und Horde kriegt dann nochma einen reingewürgt.

Nice one blizzard!


Edit: ich bin horde-spieler (hauptsächlich) und meine aussage war sarkastisch gemeint, danke.


----------



## Fauzi (8. September 2008)

Was ist daran bitte OP?
Ich bekomme selten mit das in nem Raid ein Heiler die Aggro zieht. Von dem her, wenn juckts?


----------



## khaleda (8. September 2008)

Nortrom141 schrieb:


> Es is sowieso assi was die allianz jetz bekommt, bei der horde sins nur kleine sachen!
> es is so fürn arsch weils jetz noch unfairer is -.-


war das nicht so , dass Trolle wiederaufstehende Bosse mit nur 80% Leben wiederaufstehen lassen können ?
Untote reggen sich an Leichen , können Stuns entfernen 
mehr HP
Donnerknall
Zähigkeit ....
jo, die Alli ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## youngceaser (8. September 2008)

Dexter2000 schrieb:


> totstellen von den menschen klabt nicht immer bei den mobs ich glaube bei bosse kann es sein wenn menschen sich totstellen des der boss wiedersteht und die tötet.


des klappt auch beim jäger nicht immer und so wunderbar ist des auch nicht aber ist sicher gut für shadows die wenig aggro reduce haben 
und noch was sagt euch der name BETA was es ist noch nichts bestätigt das so was bleibt und wenn fangt an zu heulen dafür gibts keine kolben udn schert spezie mehr


----------



## [DM]Zottel (8. September 2008)

> Menschliche Überlegenheit: Die Dominanz der Menschheit wird dadurch bewiesen, dass sie einen Rassenbonus mehr hat als gewöhnlich,  diesen inbegriffen sogar zwei



Soviel zum Thema Balancing. Dominanz der Menschheit gegenüber anderen Völkern. Man will dass die Menschen stärker sind als die anderen, steht doch so in der Beschreibung.


----------



## youngceaser (8. September 2008)

Elito schrieb:


> irgendwie bin ich immer noch der meinung das blizzard die allianz derbe bevorzugt.
> 
> Allianz wird stets gebufft und Horde kriegt dann nochma einen reingewürgt.


ja ich sehe auch so viele allys in der blizzard band spielen schamies sidn overpowerde und ich spiele hauptsächlich jäger und pala oh ihr findet alle op was euch nichts nutzt und wenn man guter dd ist zieht man keine aggro dann brignt des eh nichts und im pvp ist es auch crap


----------



## youngceaser (8. September 2008)

Rudi schrieb:


> Die Fähigkeit ist eigentlich ziehmlicher mist.
> 
> Wenn der Heiler/DD im PvE aggro zieht, macht er sowieso was falsch und da kein Aggro-reset stattfindet, hat diese Fähigkeit auch nur dann einen Nutzen.
> 
> ...


also mach ich am lweiter ohja als jäger 70er pvp blickt es jedeer brignt nru aws da es nen cast unterbricht durch des das man den jäger ncith mehr angewählt hat und des das kei naggro restet ist is doch egal der mob rennt wieder zum tan kder haut en paar mal drauf und du kansnt wider aufstehen also ich finds nütlich nur da geht dmg oder heal flöten



David schrieb:


> Nächster Song von Jan Hegenberg: Die Horde whined?
> Ich finds sehr cool.


wer weis wer weis


----------



## Solassard (8. September 2008)

Fakt ist, im PvE isses n 2ter Eisblock und im PvP ein richties totstellen. mMn schon heavy
und warum jammert hier denn jeder das die Horde die besten fähigkeiten hat?

Gabe der Naruu? mal sauimba
Stealth der Baumbumser?
Entfesslunskünstler?
Fearschutz (oder sowas) von den Zwergen?

Ihr braucht euch mal echt nicht zu beschweren, nur weil ihrs nich einsetzen könnt

Find das totstellen schon auch sehr übertrieben


----------



## Adhira (8. September 2008)

Dexter2000 schrieb:


> totstellen von den menschen klabt nicht immer bei den mobs ich glaube bei bosse kann es sein wenn menschen sich totstellen des der boss wiedersteht und die tötet.




Das ist bei den Jägern aber genauso da können sowohl Bosse als auch normale Mobs dem Totstellen Widerstehen.


----------



## sp0tz (8. September 2008)

Totstellen der Menschen wird (laut Notes) 5 Minuten Cooldown haben und nachdem man das Totstellen aufhebt hat man jegliche Aggro die man vor dem Totstellen hatte wieder... ich seh das nix dran was imba sein soll...

Im PvP wird dafür Perception (kA wie das auf Deutsch heißt) generft... man gilt dann als wäre man eine Stufe höher... lol, das ist garnichts... bis man da nen Rogue oder Druiden sieht hat man schon nen Stun sitzen...


----------



## Medmud (8. September 2008)

lol wenn des eintrifft höre ich auf


----------



## Uranius (8. September 2008)

molarius schrieb:


> ich weiß gar nicht worüber ihr WOW Spieler euch aufregt
> ihr guckt doch eh alle nur auf den Omenbalken
> anders bzw ohne Addons würdet ihr doch gar nicht überleben weil ihr dazu gar nicht in der Lage seid
> oder nur wenige



Ich weiß garnicht, was Du anscheinender nicht WOW Spieler in dieses Forum postest?
Husch Husch in deine Welt und zeig denen dort wie Imba Roxxor Du in deiner AddOn freien Welt bist.
Aber weine dann nicht, wenn Dir was nicht gefällt dort. Ändern kannste ja scheinbar nix dran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kayano (8. September 2008)

Die Rassenfertigkeit "Totstellen" der Menschen dient nicht dem Aggro Reduce, es schützt lediglich vor dem Tod wenn man Aggro zieht. Man muss also hoffen dass die Aggro während des Effektes so weit abklingt, dass man überlebt. Hat man zu viel Aggrovorsprung vor dem Tank wird man mit dem Aufheben des Effektes dennoch sterben.


----------



## ReWahn (8. September 2008)

khaleda schrieb:


> war das nicht so , dass Trolle wiederaufstehende Bosse mit nur 80% Leben wiederaufstehen lassen können ?
> Untote reggen sich an Leichen , können Stuns entfernen
> mehr HP
> Donnerknall
> ...



kannibalismus der untoten bricht bei absolut jedem schrott ab und reggt nicht einmal schneller als 70er nahrung...
stuns entfernen? schön wärs! eght leider nur auf fear, sleep und charm (und sleep oder charm kriegt man so gut wie nie ab).

tauren: kriegsonner is ganz nice, zähigkeit brachte shcon bis jetzt wenig und mit wotlk bringts gar nichts mehr.

mal sehen, was haben allies?

nachtelfen haben nen pseudostealth... richtig eingesetzt verdammt böse.
zwerge hamn steingestalt (10% weniger schaden und blutungen weg)... auch net schlecht...
menschen haben steathdetection... passt schon...
gnome haben entfesselungskünstler: alle bewegungseinschränkenden effekte weg --> imba.
und draenei haben nen HoT der kostenlos ist un ne 1v1 situation recht oft entscheidet... sobal man halb tot ist gibt man sich gabe der naaru, das reggt gewaltig viel...

mit wotlk wird die stunresi der orcs gewaltig generft.
ebenso WotF der undeads und die zähigkeit der tauren.

menschen kriegen ein totstellen, was im bg gewatig nützlich sein kann (casts auf dich brechen ab und keiner hat dich mehr im ziel --> imba).
im gegenzug wird ihr steathdetection etwas generft... war aber auch vorher nicht wirklich der renner....

--> Fazit: Allies hatten schon bis jetzt die stärkeren racials, mit wotlk wird das noch heftiger...


----------



## Rudi TD (8. September 2008)

youngceaser schrieb:


> also mach ich am lweiter ohja als jäger 70er pvp blickt es jedeer brignt nru aws da es nen cast unterbricht durch des das man den jäger ncith mehr angewählt hat und des das kei naggro restet ist is doch egal der mob rennt wieder zum tan kder haut en paar mal drauf und du kansnt wider aufstehen also ich finds nütlich nur da geht dmg oder heal flöten
> 
> 
> wer weis wer weis



Selbst wenn der Cast durch die Fähigkeit abgebrochen werden sollte, was noch keiner weiß, so hat die Horde, mindestens gleichwertige Rassenfähigkeiten.


Das mit dem nicht Aggroreset ist nicht egal, sondern das entscheidende, da DDs oder Heiler, in Instanzen, niemals aggro ziehen sollten.


----------



## Latharíl (8. September 2008)

so..ich mach mich jetzt zum absoluten buhmann:

AUCH WENN DIE ALLIANZ JETZT HIER SO BEVORZUGT WIRD UND MIT ECHT GUTEN SACHEN AUSGESTATTET WURDE/WIRD; WIRD DIE HORDE DENNOCH IMMER SIEGEN!!!


FÜR DIE HORDE!!!





ja kommt schon...flamed mich...flamed mich...flaaahaaaaamed mich...macht aus mir eine gegrillte blutelfe!


----------



## Bruderlordtom99 (8. September 2008)

ja und das ist saugeil so macht mein mage noch mehr spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmud (8. September 2008)

Latharíl schrieb:


> so..ich mach mich jetzt zum absoluten buhmann:
> 
> AUCH WENN DIE ALLIANZ JETZT HIER SO BEVORZUGT WIRD UND MIT ECHT GUTEN SACHEN AUSGESTATTET WURDE/WIRD; WIRD DIE HORDE DENNOCH IMMER SIEGEN!!!
> 
> ...



BUHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  allianz wird bevorzugtdadurch aber des mim totstelklen ist nicht das blöde sondern was uach noch mit denfähigkeiten der horde gemahct wird schau di dir mal an


----------



## Norti (8. September 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> mal sehen, was haben allies?
> 
> menschen haben steathdetection... passt schon...
> gnome haben entfesselungskünstler: alle bewegungseinschränkenden effekte weg --> imba.
> ...



ähm ja wenn ein guter Hordeschurke schnell genug ist(was er als schurke sein sollte), kannst du diese "wachsamkeit" in die Tonne klopen...
entfesslungskünstler funzt auch nicht überall....Eisfalle z.B. ist eindeutig ein effekt der meine Bewegung verhindert...man lese tooltip...funzt nicht.
höchstens bei kniesehne,verkrüpeldengift und Eisverlangsammungen..das wars...woooow wie imbabimba das doch ist

und als orckrieger mit 45% stunresist ...ja das ist wirklich nichts....voll selten.
die undeads können bezauberungseffekte wie fear etfernen...zusammen mit trinket alle 1,5 min ..hmm sehr schlecht...blizz sollte sich schämen eine gewisse balance ins spiel zu bringen.
wie kann dass sein das allys eine chance bekommen auch mal im pvp zu gewinnen durch nutzen ihrer fähigkeiten, extrem schlimm...gleich mal account kündigen und schmollend mimimi winseln.

Ne spass bei seite...Leute das ist ein spiel dass sich ständig ändert und auch abwechslung bringen soll. Stellt euch vor wir sind immer noch bei 1.1  oder so und gehen immer noch Southshore und Crossroads um ehre zu farmen...keine arena und auch keine bg's...jeder beschwert sich weil irgend so ein boon die ganze zeit den pilzverkäufer an der Mühle killt und alle aus der gruppe nen ruchlosen mord bekommen...und die ersten pvp teile erst nach 1-2 monaten pvp abhollen dürfen. Das war so toll dammals ..keiner hat gejammert wie schlimm die andere Seite war,weil man sich einfach nur umgehauen hat xD ohne auf irgendwas zu achten.

Menschenskinder...lebt mit den ändeungen...oder lasst es bleiben.
Euch zwingt keiner dieses Spiel zu nutzen...ihr könnt gehn oder weiterzocken, aber zereißt euch nicht wegen irgendeinen Skill.

Und noch zum schluß eine kleine bitte an euch da draußen:3 Bitte erreicht mit WotLk den Erfolg "Make Love, not Warcraft", danke

LG

Norti


----------



## David (8. September 2008)

Mimimi!


----------



## Latharíl (8. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Mimimi!




jetzt mimimi hier net rum


----------



## SOS5 (8. September 2008)

ich finde das ultimativ unfair^^ spiele horde und dann bekommen die menschlichen so nen tollen vorteil das sie sogar noch ne extra hunter totstell fähigkeit bekommen -..- [spiel schurke] die haben doch schon unsichtbarkeit endecken -.- wann kommt denn dann was für die horde? das wird ja nen 80%[ally] 20%[horde] spiel... ich hoffe das das wieder weg kommt!! oder dass die horde auch sowas bekommt und man die rasse entsprechend wächseln kann, weil die hören dann wieder einen neuen beginnen müssten und das wirklich fies wäre!


----------



## Healguard (8. September 2008)

Ähem...
Wieso können sich Menschen überhaupt tot stellen? 
Also wieso nur Menschen?
Ich als Blutelfe kann mich auch hinlegen und kurz aufhören zu atmen.


Ansonsten hab ich nichts dagegen.


----------



## Gothikor (8. September 2008)

Mehr als 3 Jahre gab es diese Rassen-Fähigkeiten.

Viele, nicht alle Spieler, mussten sich zwischen 2 oder 3 Rassen welche ihnen gefielen entscheiden.... zB ich möchte Tank spielen, mir gefällt Orc gut, Untod finde ich nicht schlecht und Taure mag ich auch.... hm was nehme ich .... hm .... wo ist der unterschied was als Tank von Vorteil wäre .... hm ... ah ???!!??? +5% hp ok nehme ich Taure.... nach 3 Jahren ist das jetzt egal. Naja ich spiele nen Orc aber wer zB einen Tauren nahm wegen +5% HP ist nun der angepisste. Oder wer untoden Schurken nahm wegen 5 sek immun ect. obwohl ihm ein anderer auch gefallen hätte ... auch. So geht es vielen.

Sicher, ich habe mich zB für Orc entschieden weil mir dessen Optik und seine Herkunft am meisten überzeugt hat, aber einige werden sicher die Rassenfähigkeit bei der Entscheidung zwischen 2 Klassen genommen haben.

Meine Meinung: Lasst die Rassenfähigkeiten wie sie sind. Sollte es dennoch wegen Arena und PVP sein, das etwas zu overpowert ist dann muss man das der Rasse nicht gleich nehmen sondern, es eben in der Arena bzw BG nicht funkionieren lassen. Sprich: Rassenfähigkeiten wirken überal (PVE, offene Welt ect.) aber halt in der Arena und BG´s ect. nicht.

Aber meiner Meinung nach sollten sie einfach alles lassen wie es war, es war gut so.


Und wenn das schon nicht belassen wird wie es ist und ein Nerf kommen MUSS ?????? Dann sollte es ein Nerf sein und kein zusätzliches Todstellen für Menschen, das ist eine Jägerverarsche sondergleichen, auch wenn es ein wenig anders funktioniert.

lg

Gothikor


----------



## Zundahealer (8. September 2008)

ich könnte auf das totstellen verzichten ... aber 5% weniger wille aua -.-


----------



## _Yo_ (8. September 2008)

Als wenn die Untoten so stark genervt werden...ich meine Wille nutzt du doch eh wenn du schon fear hast oder so...und wie warscheinlich ist es denn bitte das du in 5 sec noch nen fear frisst?
Ich finde Untote haben immernoch die beste Volksfähigkeit (:

Und das mit Menschen ist doch auch voll billig wen interessierts ich meine dann hat der tank halt kurz zeit aggro zurückzubekommen...ich meine überleg mal, Blutelfen können Stille, Untote haben einmal fear weg (ich als Priest sogar 2 mit dem Fearschutz und dann gibts noch das pvp trinket), Tauren können stunnen also auch zauber unterbrechen, 
und was konnten menschen bis jetzt? wow mal verstolenheit entdecken das bringt sogut wie garnichts, der einzige wirkliche Vorteil den menschen haben ist doch der rufbonus aber sonst ne Fähigkeit die sonst was vergleichbares bringt haben sie auch nicht und da ist das was sie jetzt kriegen nun wirklich nicht der bringer...

also erstmal überlegen bevor man sich über alles aufregt >.<


----------



## Siilverberg (8. September 2008)

Also ich Spiele Ally Pala und fande bisher die Horden Specials besser als die von der Ally

um mal ein Paar beispiele die nen Pala mit unter sehr nervig sein können

Tauren Stun ( ka wie das genau heißt)
Orcs Stun resist
und Blutelfen mana burn und silence

(das waren die fähigkeiten die ich bis dato kannte also zähl auch nur die auf)

ich denke so denkt jede seite über die andre das die jeweils andere seite die besseren specials halt aber so spiel entscheidend ist das auch nicht man nimm dme ja nicht die platte weg den hexern die pets und den jägern den  bogen usw.


----------



## Iwarsnet (8. September 2008)

@_Yo_... signed.... das einzige wos wirklich sehr störend sein könnte wäre in der arena, denn in der einen sekunde, die man braucht um das target wiederzubekommen kann in der arena viel passieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dradka (9. September 2008)

Uranius schrieb:


> Ja, genau das ging mir auch durch den Kopf nachdem ich deinen Antwort gelesen habe.
> Denk bitte doch selbst mal drüber nach was Du schreibst.
> Pedro99 hat weder geschrieben, das die Untotenfähigkeiten nicht imba sind oder die Allie Fähigkeiten super imba sind.
> Er hat nur geschrieben, das die Nervs und Buffs ziemlich willkürlich verteilt werden.



Willkürlich würde ich es nennen wenn es die schwachen Fähigkeiten weiter nerfen würde aber die schwachen werden gebuffed die starken generft=balancing 

so ein Mist kann nur ein Undead schreiben der nicht mehr auf seinen muhaha ich bin so geil Knopf drücken kann

Übrigens Gabe der Naaru is der übelste crap den es gibt man reggt 200 pro tick wenn man nicht grad healer ist wobei es auch dort schlecht skaliert es wird weder im pvp noch im pve jemals benutzt und wenn doch dann ist der betreffende healer und oom


----------



## SohnDesRaben (9. September 2008)

Hm... Wie alle Tauren stunnen können und niemand nach NERRRRRF schreit. Lächerlich von den Hordenkiddies. Im PvP ist das Talent total sinnlos. Wer so einen übersieht, ist selbst schuld.


----------



## FrustmaN (9. September 2008)

ist es nicht toll ? immer wenn irgendetwas verändert wird und wenns nur die farbe von der rüssi von irgendnem npc am a.. der welt wäre heult die hälfte gleich rum und die andere hälfte findets gut.

jeder der behauptet die rassefähigkeiten wären ausgeglichen hat bisher nur "seine" rasse gespielt und auch nur gegen leute/ klassen gegen die eben gerade seine fähigkeit die konterfähigkeit zu irgendetwas ist. waren sie nie, sind sie nicht und werden sie nie sein, also ist die diskussion so sinnlos wie alt.

und jeder der meint totstellen beim mensch wäre im pvp soo toll, sollte mal einen blick in seine tasterturbelegung werfen: auch wenn viele nun was ganz neues erfahren werden: mit drücken der "g" taste (bei original tasterturbelegung) nimmt man sein letztes ziel wieder auf, und jäger die sich totstellen haben auch nur ne minimal längerer überlebensdauer als welche dies nicht tun.

und wen interessierts im raid ? richtig! keine sau, gönnen doch den leuten mal etwas, oder haben jetzt alle horde raids angst daß die allianz alle firstkills machen wird wegen der neuen superfähigkeit ? es is mehr als lächerlich, wie hier immer rumgeheult wird.


es ist alles noch beta, d.h. was es davon wirklich in der form ins wirkiche spiel schafft ist fraglich und obs dann mehr als 3 patches so bestehn bleibt is noch fraglicher, man könnte meinen hier lernt wirkich niemand was aus der vergangenheit. abwarten, 3 pazches nach wotlk kann man nochmal weiterdiskutieren obs denn wirklich sooo OP ist wie nun alle rumheulen, bzw eben nicht so OP wies die gegenseite behauptet.


----------



## Geowulf (9. September 2008)

Nookyn schrieb:


> haha... als ich das gelesen hab, musst ich ja schonmal Lachen, jetzt hat jeder "Mensch" die Jägerfertigkeit "totstellen"....
> 
> 
> Quelle: Buffed.de
> ...



Totstellen der Menschen heisst das der Aggroreduce nur für den Moment ist.

Menschen Hexer hat 10k Aggro; Stellt sich tot hat er 0k Aggro; Macht er wieder was hat er wieder die 10k Aggro von worhin :-)


----------



## Sarcz (9. September 2008)

ich finde das Totstellen ehrlich gesagt einfach fürs lvln praktisch.
Blöder Multipull: Totstellen --> xx Laufminunten zur Leiche gespart und erfolgreich Nerven geschont.
Zum Glück bin ich grad dabei einen Human Pala zu lvl: neben dem ganzen Arsenal an Blasen noch ein Totstellen. 
Somit ist nicht der Hunter der Überlebenskünstler sondern der Pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann zwar die Änderungen überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen aber kann damit besser als mit so manch anderm ("Balance")Update leben.


----------



## ReWahn (9. September 2008)

Norti schrieb:


> ähm ja wenn ein guter Hordeschurke schnell genug ist(was er als schurke sein sollte), kannst du diese "wachsamkeit" in die Tonne klopen...
> entfesslungskünstler funzt auch nicht überall....Eisfalle z.B. ist eindeutig ein effekt der meine Bewegung verhindert...man lese tooltip...funzt nicht.
> höchstens bei kniesehne,verkrüpeldengift und Eisverlangsammungen..das wars...woooow wie imbabimba das doch ist
> 
> ...



eisfalle lässt dich die kontrolle über den charakter verlieren. =/= bewegungseinschränkender effekt.
sachen wie frostnova, verlangsamungen jeder art (achtung! earthbind totem oder kältefalle wirken weiter!), verbesserte-kniesehne-effekt und so weiter assen sich durch entfesselungkünstler entfernen. und zB für einen krieger gibt es kaum etwas nervigeres als verlangsamungs/festhalteffekte --> gnomkrieger profitiert enorm.

45% stunresi? wie denn? mit geskilten 15% und den 15% durch racial komem ich nur auf 30%... 

btw hat die insignie jeder ernst zu nehmende pvpler... die kombination mit wotf ist genauso zB mit entfesselungskünstler mögich, halt auf andere effekte...

nur damit das mal geklärt ist...

mit totstellen kommt ein skill dazu, der -richtig eingesetzt-dich vor einem (manchmal auch mehreren) gezielten zaubern bewahrt und ir den ein oder anderen whitehit ersparen kann. mal abgesehen davon dass dein gegner im kampfgetümmel probleme kriegt, dich wieder anzuvisieren...


----------



## dragonfiest9308 (9. September 2008)

ich kenn einen jäger der einen jäger kennt der andere kannte einen jäger der einen kennt und der einen kannte der sich totstellen konnt xD sind wir net alle total verblödet   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zephir (9. September 2008)

was ich mich einfach frage, was mir nicht klar ist...dies sind ja die änderungen an den rqassenfähigkeiten...

was ich mich frag ist, was passiert mit den anderen fähigkeiten? verschwinden die oder bleiben die so erhalten ( bei human z.b. ruf bonus, ) weil ich hatte andere seiten gelesen da klang es wie das das die neuen fähigkeiten werden und die anderen fallen weg.

ich glaube aber eher das erste oder?


----------



## dragonfiest9308 (9. September 2008)

Sagt uhlfeder junge von 100% die wow spielen spielen die 70 davon horde rafft es endlich ihr seit  die hirnlosetsen affen die es auf der erde gibt ja Tauren können stunnen u7nd das hilft sogar in pvp ja aber was hat es damit zu tun dsa ihr menschen euch tot stellen könnt Also das ist shcon einer beschosstens effekte die es in WoW gibt  

 EE EE EE EE EE EE                         EE                          NN  NN      NN     DD   DD
 EE                          NN   NN     NN     DD    DD
 EE EE EE EE EE EE    NN    NN    NN     DD     DD     DD
 EE                          NN     NN   NN     DD      DD
 EE                          NN      NN  NN     DD     DD
 EE                          NN       NN NN     DD    DD
 EE                          NN        NNNN     DD   DD
 EE EE EE EE EE              NN         NN      DDDDDD


----------



## Latharíl (9. September 2008)

dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> ich kenn einen jäger der einen jäger kennt der andere kannte einen jäger der einen kennt und der einen kannte der sich totstellen konnt xD sind wir net alle total verblödet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich kenn einen pala der einen pala kennt der einen pala kannte der einen pala kannte der sich ständig eine blasenentzündung zuzog und sich endlich tot stellen darf...tot stellen rang 1....


ich bin ja für totstellen rang 2


----------



## David (9. September 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Ähem...
> Wieso können sich Menschen überhaupt tot stellen?
> Also wieso nur Menschen?
> Ich als Blutelfe kann mich auch hinlegen und kurz aufhören zu atmen.
> ...


Hmm... warum droppen manche Tiger keine Krallen... und warum liegt hier Stroh?
UNGEWISS!


----------



## Latharíl (9. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Hmm... warum droppen manche Tiger keine Krallen... und warum liegt hier Stroh?
> UNGEWISS!




neeee
da musste nur chuck norris fragen
oder zohan


----------



## Shadoweffect (9. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> # Orcs
> 
> * Zähigkeit: Reduziert nun die Dauer von Betäubungseffekten um 15%
> 
> Wie das echt dauernd generft wird... so lächerlich oO



Ist ja auch viel zu stark im pvp.


----------



## Traklar (9. September 2008)

Hört sich zwar sehr nach Hunter an und ist auch ganz sicher von dennen abgeguckt. Aber wenn ich das richtig verstehe, wird die Bedrohung, welche man einem Mob zugefügt hat, nach Beendigung von Todstellen wieder hergestellt. Also ist hier leider nigs mit Aggroreset, wenn doch ist es fies den anderen Rassen gegenüber, ja auch der Horde^^.


----------



## Latharíl (9. September 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Hört sich zwar sehr nach Hunter an und ist auch ganz sicher von dennen abgeguckt. Aber wenn ich das richtig verstehe, wird die Bedrohung, welche man einem Mob zugefügt hat, nach Beendigung von Todstellen wieder hergestellt. Also ist hier leider nigs mit Aggroreset, wenn doch ist es fies den anderen Rassen gegenüber, ja auch der Horde^^.




ein wunder ist geschehen!
einer hats kapiert!
wow!


----------



## Karzaak (9. September 2008)

Ich hoffe mal, dass Bliz die Racial Änderungen noch mal überdenkt.. (Hoffnungsschimmer Beta)

*Wille der Verlassenen Nerf - trifft Untote PvP Spieler hart. Ich hab nen UD Schurken könnte damit aber evtl noch   gerade so leben, wenn auch äusserst ungern

*Totstellen für Menschen? Sorry aber das geht mal gar nicht. Viel zu heftig. Eisblock dann bitte für andere Rassen..

*Der Nerf der Blutelfenracial ist gerade noch nachvollziehbar, Arkaner Strom dürfte immernoch stark sein

*15% Betäubungswiderstand der Orks in 15% StunDauerreduzierung?'! Das trifft mich hart, unvorbereitet und verärgert mich Masslos. wenn schon ein Nerf sein muss, dann bitte eine aktzeptable Alternative. 15% sind ein schlechter Witz.

*Tauren Ausdauer ist auch sehr hart, meines Erachtens nicht nachvollziehbar, schaut euch die dicken Brummer an, da sollte jeder ihnen das bisschen plus an ausdauer zugestehen

Wie gesagt, ich persönlich finde die Änderungen nicht sehr gelungen und hoffe, dass sie sich nicht durchsetzen.
(Menschen und Ork Änderungen sind einfach nicht tragbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   )


----------



## [DM]Zottel (9. September 2008)

Karzaak schrieb:


> *Tauren Ausdauer ist auch sehr hart, meines Erachtens nicht nachvollziehbar, schaut euch die dicken Brummer an, da sollte jeder ihnen das bisschen plus an ausdauer zugestehen



Der Nerf wird vorallem absolut lächerlich nachdem jeder Bergbauer nun nen HP Buff bekommt !!!


----------



## Latharíl (9. September 2008)

du hast n richtig tollen spruch in deiner sig xD


*dupdidu*

mag jemand n kaffee?


----------



## Shadowstorm (9. September 2008)

1. Blizzard versucht das Spiel zu balancen.
2. Die Hordenracials waren generell stärker im PVP wie die Allianzracials.

zu den Rassen:


Orcs:

Es gibt keine prozentuale Chance mehr Stuns zu widerstehen, überall wird es in verkürzte Dauer umgewandelt. (dankt der Arena und prüft ob die Fähigkeiten / Steine stacken)

Menschen:

- 5 % weniger Wille
- Wachsamkeit wird jetzt noch schwächer und damit relativ nutzlos im PVP
- totstellen (ein Verwirrungseffekt und vllt ne Möglichkeit Repkosten zu sparen) es erlaubt nicht mehr Damage zu machen oder mehr zu heilen, es führt zu einer gewissen untätigkeit im PVP die ebenfalls tötlich sein kann (Movementencounter)

Tauren:

- Im Zuge der "gleichwertigen" Tanks wird der Vorteil verkleinert sollte aber imm noch etwas leben bringen auch wenn es erheblich weniger ist. Der Stomp etc machen die Tauren immer noch einzigartig.

Untote:

- Ihr habt immernoch eine Art zweite Insignie, das Talent wurde zwar geschwächt aber ist immer noch eines oder das stärkste PVP-Talent.

Nachtelfen (irgendwer hatte sich beschwert das diese stärker gebufft werden sollten)

- 2 % miss ist überaus stark

Blutelfen:

- immer noch nen free "counterspell"
- verbesserte Magieresistenzen
- weniger Mana

So zu den Resis. Die Verteilung wirkt etwas eigenartig. Das muß ich zugeben. Letztendlich sollen wohl die Racials im PVP und PVE relativ gleich stark sein. Keiner soll auf Grund seiner Rasse mehr enorme Vorteile haben.

So wer nun meint ich spiel ja auch einen Menschen, ja ich bin Vergelter / Protpala:

Life:

1. Rufbonus (nett am Anfang aber im Endgame absolut bedeutungslos)
2. Wachsamkeit (im PVP mal zu verwenden)
3. Schwert/Kolben Expertise (einzige Fähigkeit die im PVE was bringt)
4. 10 % Willenskraft (absolut nutzlos als Paladin)

Wotlk:

1. Rufbonus (siehe oben)
2. passive viel schwächer Wachsamkeit (dürfte so gut wie nichts bringen)
3. Schwert/Kolben Expertise  (siehe oben)
4. 5 % Willenskraft (siehe oben)
5. Totstellen... (bringt als Tank 0 und als Vergelter ist der Nutzen auch nicht sonderlich hoch außer man kann dadurch repkosten sparen - vllt ein Nutzen durch Verwirrung im PVP )

Also haben Menschen in zwei Racials ein "Nerv" erhalten und ein derzeit nicht absehbares Racial bekommen. Wirkliche PVE Racials? Wirkliche PVP Racials? 

machen wir einen Vergleich mit den Armen Untoten in WotlK:

1. fast eine zweite "Insignie" (PVE und PVP )
2. Kanibalismus (geringer nutzen aber es kann helfen) (PVE Grinden und PVP)
3. Schattenresi (PVE und PVP)
4. Unterwasseratmung (man kann in PVP ein wenig damit spielen und eventuell ein-zwei Quests leichter abschließen ansonsten eher sinnfrei)

So und nun der enorme Vorteil den die Menschen durch "totstellen" haben:

- sie sparen eventuell Gold bei nem Wipe und können die Gruppe schneller rezzen
- es ist eventuell möglich ein overnuken nochmal zum guten zu wenden
- man kann im PVP eventuell den Angriff eines Gegners entgehen

Ich finde sehr viele "eventuell" und im direkten Vergleich kaum OP.


----------



## Latharíl (9. September 2008)

können wir uns drauf einigen, dass es jetzt genug gewhine gab?


----------



## Karzaak (9. September 2008)

Latharíl schrieb:


> können wir uns drauf einigen, dass es jetzt genug gewhine gab?




Leider nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich werde solange weinen bis Noah mit der Arche vorbei geshippert kommt.
Im übrigen halte ich es für ein Gerücht, dass Horde Racials stärler sind /waren als die der Allianz.
(siehe entfesslungskünstler/Steingestalt/Schattenhaftigkeit etc)


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (9. September 2008)

MENSCHEN--->TOT
Allianz--->TOT
Horde--->LEBT UND TÖTET DIE ALLIES x]


----------



## Latharíl (9. September 2008)

Karzaak schrieb:


> Leider nein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ach meno *schnief*
ich whine jetzt auch mal ne runde


----------



## Kankru (9. September 2008)

Wo findet man nen Bluepost oder die Info bei Buffed? Kanns net wirklich glauben...

und:



UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> MENSCHEN--->TOT
> Allianz--->TOT
> Horde--->LEBT UND TÖTET DIE ALLIES x]



Sehr Sinnfreier Beitrag!


----------



## Karzaak (9. September 2008)

@ Kankru siehe hier bei Buffed


----------



## Kankru (9. September 2008)

Karzaak schrieb:


> @ Kankru siehe hier bei Buffed



Thx, hatte das net gefunden!


----------



## Venoxin (9. September 2008)

Hi @ all

An die mimimi Hordler^^

Seht es doch von der positiven seite: 2x sterbeanimation ^^ hehe

mfg Venoxin


----------



## Latharíl (9. September 2008)

Venoxin schrieb:


> Hi @ all
> 
> An die mimimi Hordler^^
> 
> ...




*zungerrausstreck*


----------

